# Ocean City Fishing Pier



## Irie_Angler (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll be in OC Monday/Tuesday so I was thinking of hitting the pier for a few hours. Has anyone fished there? How is it?

Thanks


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Oceanic Pier is my favorite this time of year.
Use jigs, or Gotcha plugs at night.
Current is too swift for bait and wait.

Try both, and report back how you did.


----------



## Irie_Angler (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks - looks like night fishing is a no go for now http://www.oceanicpier.com/
So is early morning for that matter, I'll give a go either way


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Irie_Angler said:


> Thanks - looks like night fishing is a no go for now http://www.oceanicpier.com/
> So is early morning for that matter, I'll give a go either way


That cam is pretty cool. OC is getting slammed by the storm right now but the harbor cam right now is showing a feed frenzy. The water is boiling and birds are everywhere. Good things to come this weekend it seems!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

where is the pier in OC?


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Google it. It looks to be near the inlet. Right where the 90 degree turn leading out to the ocean.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Orest said:


> where is the pier in OC?



There are several piers in OCMD.
One is off the Boards, and the inlet parking lot, the Ocean Pier.
One is just around the corner inlet side, the Oceanic Pier.
Incoming tide usually does best for me there
The current honks through there, LMB sized lures, and gear is perfect.


----------



## wvbud22 (Jun 9, 2011)

It might be tough to find parking if the cruiser thing is still going on. The inlet parking lot has major crowds right now. Long walk to the ocean pier.


----------



## wvbud22 (Jun 9, 2011)

The bulkhead at 2nd st was pretty good togging for the 4 days i was there. Got 25 - 30 tog in 3 trips. 2 keepers. Give it a try.


----------



## Irie_Angler (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow - thanks for the tips. Oceanic pier is now open 24 hrs. I arrived around 11 PM Monday for some late night fishing (wife and kids asleep at the hotel) and talked to one of the guys working in the shop. He said no go on cut-bait or bloodworms - horseshoe crabs have started their breeding season in the inlet and there are several thousand stealing bait before the fish get to it. His recommendation was to use light spinning tackle and shad darts - spot on. Once I got my technique down and hit the right spots in the current the bite was nonstop. I caught 15 shad and 2 blues in about 90 minutes. About 10 of us were on the pier and pulled about 250 shad and 30 blues during my short time out (Ha - I even caught two horseshoe crabs when my darts rested on the bottom for a sec.) All the shad and small blues went back of but we were giving the big blues to another angler for shark bait. I talked to a few other folks up and down the inlet wall during the day and they were catching stripers and blues, plus a few were catching tautog on peelers. Overall I was impressed with the quality of fishing in OC, I'll definitely go back and carve out more time to fish.

Irie


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

How heavy were the darts? Did you use two at a time? Just trying to figure out the setup. I am vacationing there next week. Thanks!


----------



## Irie_Angler (Jun 21, 2012)

1/4 oz, double rig. (I caught doubles 3 times, so maybe a single would be more manageable.) You might be able to get by with an 1/8 oz dart but it was windy on the pier so the heavier weight was easier to cast out into the current.


----------



## Irie_Angler (Jun 21, 2012)

Also, make sure your spinning rod/reel setup isn't too heavy, you'll be casting 100+ times.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Buy a Sabiki rig.
Cut 2 hooks off.
Tie a loop at each end.
One end goes to the main line, the other to an ounce weight.
Cast it out, and drag the weight back on the bottom to you.
It will catch Shad, Blues, Trout, and Stripers all night from that pier.
Incoming tide is best, but fish can be caught on the out going from the very end.


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

mepps3 said:


> How heavy were the darts? Did you use two at a time? Just trying to figure out the setup. I am vacationing there next week. Thanks!


At the pier they have the double shad dart rigs...I think they were 1/4 oz. They work great!


----------

